# Wii-U USA Details



## Xuphor (Sep 13, 2012)

*UPDATE 2:* These are the known 100% for sure launch day (not launch "window") games (either Europe or USA, or both):
New Super Mario Bros U (Both 100%)
Nintendo Land (Both 100%) 
FIFA 13 (Europe 100%, USA ?) 
ZombiU (Europe 100%, USA 90%) 
Rayman Legends (Both 100%)
Mass Effect 3 (Both 100%)
Nano Assault Hero (USA 100%, Europe ?)
Trine 2 (USA 100%, Europe ?)
Toki Tori 2 (USA 100%, Europe ?)
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (Europe 100%, USA 90%)
Darksiders 2 (USA 100%, Europe ?)


*UPDATE:* The Wii-U Tablet Gamepads will NOT be sold seperatly in USA at first, to help boost Wii-U system production. http://www.ign.com/a...n-north-america But (Farnsworth) good news everybody!: No games take advantage of 2 of the gamepads in the foreseeable release date future (through March) for the Wii-U, so in other words, Nintendo is trying to save you money by not buying a gamepad you don't need.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu (Wait for the top screen to change)

North America gets it *before*(!) Japan, apparently, which according to this thread is launching it on December 8th. Europe gets it November 30th, so USA gets the first launch of the system entirely, and Japan gets it last. Nintendo seems to be going backwards for launches with this console.





Also, in the Deluxe Set, We get two things the JPN players do not get. An included copy of Nintendo Land, and the "Deluxe Digital Promotion", which lets you redeem "points for each digital download and redeem those points for future downloadable content from the Nintendo eShop".


Spoiler: Deluxe Set








Price
$349.99*

*Included in box:*
Black Wii U Hardware with *32GB of Internal storage
Wii U GamePad and stylus
Sensor bar
HDMI® cable
AC Adapters for Console/Gamepad
* Nintendo Land video game
* Deluxe Digital Promotion
* Wii U GamePad Stand
* Wii U GamePad Cradle
* Wii U Console Stand

(* - Means not included in the Basic Set)





Spoiler: Basic Set








Price
$299.99*

White Wii U Hardware with 8GB of Internal storage
Wii U GamePad and stylus
Sensor bar
HDMI® cable
AC Adapters for Console/Gamepad





Spoiler: Addition Accesories







*Wii U Pro Controller*
Enjoy precise button-based gameplay with this ergonomically designed controller.





*Wii U Console Stand*
This accessory allows you to display your Wii U console in a vertical orientation, allowing it to fit comfortably in any home entertainment setup.
* - This item is included with the Deluxe Set.





*Wii U GamePad Stand / Cradle Set*
Keep your Wii U GamePad fully charged and ready for action with the Wii U GamePad Cradle—and keep it close at hand with the Wii U GamePad Stand. This set is specially designed to keep the Wii U GamePad in an easy-to-view, upright position.
* - These items are included with the Deluxe Set.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 13, 2012)

If the European one is the same, it makes the Deluxe set much more enticing, I was gonna get the deluxe one anyway since well, black consoles ftw. xP


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm still unsure if I want to get one.

I really don't play games at all anymore. I barely get around to play my 3DS.

The higher model seems like the way to go, but I like the white more. 

Hmmm... I decide closer to launch. We only received good news today.


----------



## Devin (Sep 13, 2012)

Not bad, not bad at all. I can see myself getting the Deluxe Set. Maybe the ZombiU set if that's coming to the US as well. Any confirmed pricing for the accessories such as the the Gamepad for the US? Or even if the Wii U can use more than one?


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 13, 2012)

These prices are getting me nauseous  def not going to buy at launch.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 13, 2012)

Someone please clarify this internal storage situation for me. Is the storage a hard drive or a solid state drive? Just wondering if storage in the white and black units can be interchanged with the opposite color system.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Someone please clarify this internal storage situation for me. Is the storage a hard drive or a solid state drive? Just wondering if storage in the white and black units can be interchanged with the opposite color system.



SSD as far as Nintendo have stated, as for changing them around, I thought it would be a cool idea to get more out of it but it is early days yet, there is probably some drm involved preventing it. Expansion though can be done via a USBStorage device though, probably formatted in Fat32


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 13, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Someone please clarify this internal storage situation for me. Is the storage a hard drive or a solid state drive? Just wondering if storage in the white and black units can be interchanged with the opposite color system.


it is SSD


----------



## LINK289 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sooooooo.. Is it HDMI only? I have an hdmi tv in my room but if my brother and I want to each pay half for it he wouldn't be so happy to hear that we wouldn't be able to play out on the bigger SDTV in the living room o.o


----------



## Nebz (Sep 13, 2012)

The price is telling me nooo... but my body... my body is READY!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 13, 2012)

To be honest..... the 50 dollars difference doesn't seems to much considering the pack-in game. Also.... black is sexier 

btw... I'm surprised by the amount of front news on the site regarding the Wii U.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Three hundred and fifty... looks like I'm going for the white one, then.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 13, 2012)

Might as well pay the extra $50 for the deluxe set. Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Sep 13, 2012)

"Wii", in the USA, get it before "U", Japan hahaha

Anyways I'm not sure if I want one. The launch titles aren't really to my liking (barring NSMBU, can't say no to Mario and Goombas) and a good amount of the launch titles will have been released on other consoles a month before WiiU comes out.
Now, considering the bundles :

The black one is probably a better deal for getting more for your money, as the addons could easily cost over $50 separately:
+ Nintendo Land would be $50, maybe $40
+ Stands would cost $10-$20 each
+ Getting promo material is awesome (gotta be worth something good)
+ Additional storage space on an SSD (32GB SSD could easily cost $60+ alone)
Not that I need the extra storage (I have a 1TB USB Drive), but since the internal storage is an SSD I can't say it's a bad deal.
Not to mention the black one looks very sexy...if only the LEDs were red. I still need to see more games before I decide though.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

$349 means €349 in Europe... My wallet says "ouch".


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> $349 means €349 in Europe... My wallet says "ouch".


$349 = aprox. 270€

...but it rarely works that way, doesn't it?


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 13, 2012)

There was no mention of launch games on the Direct earlier was there?


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 13, 2012)

Well..... I'll be getting one, mainly because I get them all. That way I can play anything I want on any system. I'm a tech nut and want all this new stuff.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > $349 means €349 in Europe... My wallet says "ouch".
> ...


Whoever does the conversions for Europe seems to be one lazy ass, we always get stuff with the same numbers in the price as the US...
Nintendo 3DS was 250$ which became 250€, PS3 was 599$ which became 599€... Damn... It really makes one cry. D=

Well, I'll eventually fork over the money like always, still, doesn't change the fact that Europeans pay way too much for games and consoles, I call it blatant discrimination! D


----------



## Fluto (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay so $350 USD = $400 AUD ...
Sigh...


----------



## M[u]ddy (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> $349 means €349 in Europe... My wallet says "ouch".


According to French and German Amazon, they really charge that much. Even in Britain where hardware is usually cheaper that have the same price.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 13, 2012)

M[u]ddy said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > $349 means €349 in Europe... My wallet says "ouch".
> ...


Consoles aren't exactly cheaper in the UK, I'll use a 3DS's current price on Amazon as reference, a normal one costs 120£, converted to € that gives roughly 150€, so in the end, the hardware costs the same in the UK. The ones that get off with cheap stuff are only the US, Europe and Japan pay way more than them all the time (Japan even more than Europe tho), if Europe was better off than the US in economy, I'd understand, but that's not really the case atm, so I don't get why we pay this much. -.-


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 13, 2012)

$350? Damn that's cheap. Definitely pre ordering mine


----------



## Walker D (Sep 13, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



Pff ..I think you are actually a lucky guy.  Here in Brazil the official prices will easily reach $1000 dollars ...or even surpass that

And I'm not even kidding  ..that's heart breaking


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



That's what my buddy from Brazil told me; a can of Pringles cost around, what five or six dollars? Just import one from the states. Problem solved.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Pff ..I think you are actually a lucky guy.  Here in Brazil the official prices will easily reach $1000 dollars ...or even surpass that
> And I'm not even kidding  ..that's heart breaking


I hear you. Costa Rica's not nearly that bad but import taxes will usually bring it to about double the US price here. Taxes suck.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> $350? Damn that's cheap. Definitely pre ordering mine



I'm with you bro, going to the shop in the morning to pay for it in full.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 14, 2012)

Buying 2 of the black ones... Who can pass up such a great deal? lol

No but really I am going to buy 2...

Edit: One for my room and one for he living room, that way I can play even if some sucker has taken over the living room machine... Or maybe one for my other living room, either way I need 2.


----------



## Devin (Sep 14, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Buying 2 of the black ones... Who can pass up such a great deal? lol
> 
> No but really I am going to buy 2...
> 
> Edit: One for my room and one for he living room, that way I can play even if some sucker has taken over the living room machine... Or maybe one for my other living room, either way I need 2.



That's the beauty of it. You don't need a TV at all for it.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 14, 2012)

I just pre-ordered the black one for £299 on amazon.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 14, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> Okay so $350 USD = $400 AUD ...
> Sigh...



The world just hasn't gotten over that whole penal colony thing yet.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 14, 2012)

Devin said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > Buying 2 of the black ones... Who can pass up such a great deal? lol
> ...



Yeah that solves the TV issue but if I want to play NSMB while my wife or daughter is playing some craptastic cooking momma game... I still need the second machine.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Yeah that solves the TV issue but if I want to play NSMB while my wife or daughter is playing some craptastic cooking momma game... I still need the second machine.


One machine like that would be double the price. Maybe wii games or small games in the future,but that as far as it goes.

Anything about region lock?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Buying 2 of the black ones... Who can pass up such a great deal? lol
> 
> No but really I am going to buy 2...
> 
> Edit: One for my room and one for he living room, that way I can play even if some sucker has taken over the living room machine... Or maybe one for my other living room, either way I need 2.



HEY! Save some for the rest of us!


----------



## Izen (Sep 14, 2012)

It seems kind of silly to make two different packages two different colors. What if I want a white WiiU with Deluxe Digital Promotion, or a black one with none of the extra stuff? Just seems like kind of a lame thing to do. I'm sure they'll rectify this down the line, though. Nintendos always good to us when it comes to colors.

Getting the Deluxe package, anyways. Thankfully, I want the black WiiU, gamepad, and all the trimmings.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 14, 2012)

Izen said:


> What if I want a white WiiU with Deluxe Digital Promotion, or a black one with none of the extra stuff?


----------



## Valwin (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice price for a next gen console.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 14, 2012)

clarky said:


> Izen said:
> 
> 
> > What if I want a white WiiU with Deluxe Digital Promotion, or a black one with none of the extra stuff?








Stoner Wii-U !!!! lol


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 14, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Izen said:
> ...


While you're at it.




The possibilities are endless ... even if our handiwork does end up looking like crap.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the boxes for consoles are bland and boring as shit and don't appeal at all? I mean look at this:

3DS


Spoiler











Wii


Spoiler











PS3


Spoiler











etc etc etc..

I mean, if I have one gripe with the WiiU, it's that it's packaging doesn't look as kick ass as this:



Spoiler


----------



## Clarky (Sep 14, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> etc etc



Its half the problem with the games industry where they want you to feel as if you are buying into a stylish piece of hardware instead of a toy, in which we get boring boxes


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 14, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Yeah, here in Argentina is even worse....
It sucks to admit that I will only be able to buy this console in 3-4 years


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 14, 2012)

What an awesome price.
And gamestop has some really decent bundles.
http://www.gamestop.com/wii-u


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2012)

and Australia will get it...3 months later


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 14, 2012)

You're going to at least buy 2 launch games so if you get this deluxe package it will total around 450$.

Ouch?

Still I really like the WiiU, definitely a worthy future purchase.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 14, 2012)

The US price is quite good, but the rest of us *cough* Europe *cough* will suck it up with a lot higher price in comparison. Also the region lock will most likely end all kinds of importing of the console..


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 14, 2012)

clarky said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Someone please clarify this internal storage situation for me. Is the storage a hard drive or a solid state drive? Just wondering if storage in the white and black units can be interchanged with the opposite color system.
> ...



It also supports SD cards iirc, hopefully Nintendo was smart enough to support SDHC and SDXC right out of the box as well since the latter can store up to 2TB on a single card.


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the boxes for consoles are bland and boring as shit and don't appeal at all? I mean look at this:
> 
> 3DS
> 
> ...



who the hell cares about the BOXES?? its whats inside that counts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2012)

I mean the boxes aren't really meant to sell products any more, just show you what you're buying.

I mean you literally see the box from the time you buy it to when you open it unless you want to keep it around for storing the console for some reason.

But why are we talking about packaging again?


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 14, 2012)

Acctually I think the price is somewhat high.
Remember you won´t get any games. And nobody want´s Nintendoland.....
We are talking 400+ euro, here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> We are talking 400+ euro, here.


How did you calculate that? Euro > Dollar, anytime. Worst-case scenario, we'll get numeral equivalents of the US price (happened before) because someone's too lazy to pick up a calculator and count the price according to the exchange rate.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I mean the boxes aren't really meant to sell products any more, just show you what you're buying.
> 
> I mean you literally see the box from the time you buy it to when you open it unless you want to keep it around for storing the console for some reason.
> 
> But why are we talking about packaging again?



I don't know what others do but I have a few console boxes on display in my gaming room. I don't really care what it looks like tho.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 14, 2012)

Its region free?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2012)

I seriously doubt it will be.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > We are talking 400+ euro, here.
> ...


Well the console ( black one ) is retailing here for 349,-. A game costs roughly 60 euros. That is over 400 euro's for a system with 2 games ( nintendoland and another for ~60 euro ).


----------



## PizzaPino (Sep 14, 2012)

get the zombi u bundle and you get nintendo land + zombi u + pro controller for 399.
but yeah, that's only if you want zombi u.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 14, 2012)

PizzaPino said:


> get the zombi u bundle and you get nintendo land + zombi u + pro controller for 399.
> but yeah, that's only if you want zombi u.


Where is that offer?

http://www.bartsmit.com/wii/wii-u


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Everyone assumes we in the U.S are getting a better deal. But they are wrong. We have to pay tax on it, as video games are unnecessary to live items. Usually 6% of the total price. This price is really bad. When a game system cost you more then an average week pay, you know the price is too high. Will not be buying until it gets a price drop.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 14, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Everyone assumes we in the U.S are getting a better deal. But they are wrong. We have to pay tax on it, as video games are unnecessary to live items. Usually 6% of the total price. This price is really bad. When a game system cost you more then an average week pay, you know the price is too high. Will not be buying until it gets a price drop.


Exactly my point.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 14, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Everyone assumes we in the U.S are getting a better deal. But they are wrong. We have to pay tax on it, as video games are unnecessary to live items. Usually 6% of the total price. This price is really bad. When a game system cost you more then an average week pay, you know the price is too high. Will not be buying until it gets a price drop.



...Do people outside the US not pay taxes also?

And if that is the case, let's break it down. The Japanese price on a basic bundle is ¥26,250, which is a bit above $335. The American price for the same bundle, with tax (I used 6%) added in, is $318. The US is still getting the better deal here (whether or not you think the deal is worthwhile is another matter, however).


----------



## PizzaPino (Sep 14, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> PizzaPino said:
> 
> 
> > get the zombi u bundle and you get nintendo land + zombi u + pro controller for 399.
> ...


Amazon Germany (the price was removed some hours ago?), Amazon UK for 329pounds, game.co.uk 349pounds.

Look for zombiu premium pack

Oh but sorry, seems like the retailers gave some wrong infos. Nintendo tweeted that nintendoland is not included; only zombiu and the pro controller.
http://www.videogamer.com/wiiu/zombiu/news/zombiu_wii_u_premium_pack_does_include_nintendo_land.html


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone assumes we in the U.S are getting a better deal. But they are wrong. We have to pay tax on it, as video games are unnecessary to live items. Usually 6% of the total price. This price is really bad. When a game system cost you more then an average week pay, you know the price is too high. Will not be buying until it gets a price drop.
> ...



That's just it. I don't find the basic worth it at all. Both are just a bit IMO over priced. I could buy a decent tablet cheaper and not have to worry about spending 60+ dollars on games & get classic games for free. Plus modern tablets can be connected to the tv. Now if Nintendo would drop the price on the Virtual Console titles and offered a lot more classic titles to choose from I might bit.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone assumes we in the U.S are getting a better deal. But they are wrong. We have to pay tax on it, as video games are unnecessary to live items. Usually 6% of the total price. This price is really bad. When a game system cost you more then an average week pay, you know the price is too high. Will not be buying until it gets a price drop.
> ...


The US prices are actually very acceptable. In Singapore this system is definitely $450 > (the Wii was already $429 at launch), and you might need to add 7% GST to that as well. 

Not to mention we have NO benefits at all (Club Nintendo...)

All prices in Japan are tax inclusive (5%).


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 14, 2012)

Here also, 349 inc. tax.( 21% )


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 14, 2012)

So it look like you CAN NOT buy the wiiU  form amazon (for now).

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/09/14/wii-u-not-available-at-amazon/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 14, 2012)

These prices from Nintendo are starting to look like Sony


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> These prices from Nintendo are starting to look like Sony


I didn't know that Wii U was more than $500.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Sep 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > These prices from Nintendo are starting to look like Sony
> ...



I think he means, if you multiplied the Wii U basic price by two because you're bored, it is larger.


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Sep 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



And in Brazil it will be even more expensive.

When Wii launched it was around R$ 1.499,00 in Dollars which was around U$ 750.00

The 3DS still expensive here, aroun U$450.00.

Guess i'll need to wait until the price drops or maybe some of my friends travel abroad and buy me one :\


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 14, 2012)

2 days after my birthday. DO I ASK FOR IT?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

Preorded from Gamestop because it only cost me $25 for a deposit. Luckily it won't charge me until it actually gets shipped, but I will pay for one-day shipping.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 14, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> everyone assumes we in the U.S are getting a better deal. But they are wrong. We have to pay tax on it, as video games are unnecessary to live items. Usually 6% of the total price. This price is really bad. When a game system cost you more then an average week pay, you know the price is too high. Will not be buying til it gets a price drop.


Trust me, 6% isn't all that bad, in my country and in most Europe taxes are way above that, in my country taxes are 20% on anything that's not a necessity (junk food was recently included to have that tax as well). Seeing as I'm a student and I only get my money from doing a few odd jobs here and there, I don't get more than 200€ per month and taking into account the money to pay for extra stuff like snacks, outings, and clothes I only end up like 50€ to buy games and consoles per month, so I usually save that money when there's something I want to buy.
The salaries in most states of the US are higher than in my country, same goes for a lot of European countries (debts and crisis all over Europe lately), the console ain't cheap, sure, but the US still gets their consoles much cheaper all the time, I mean, 300$ and 300€ are by no means a small dif, it's a whole extra 100$.

Anyway, the console is expensive but this is the expected price for it, and not a bad price either, did people expect a next gen console to have the same price of a last gen one? Not to mention that it has that tablet controller and in the end, gaming is an expensive hobby (kinda like smoking and stuff), so people gotta be ready to pay for it if they wanna keep going.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2012)

Flame said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks the boxes for consoles are bland and boring as shit and don't appeal at all? I mean look at this:
> ...









Guild McCommunist said:


> I mean the boxes aren't really meant to sell products any more, just show you what you're buying.
> 
> I mean you literally see the box from the time you buy it to when you open it unless you want to keep it around for storing the console for some reason.
> 
> But why are we talking about packaging again?



I keep all of my boxes. I have them all stored and they really come in handy for example christmas time when people need boxes to put the gifts in that aren't in boxes.

But even then, I still prefer in your face packaging as it will entice me more to buy the product.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I still have my Gamecube box in my old room's closet at home.


----------



## Issac (Sep 14, 2012)

Swedish prices have taxes included in the price (which, for the record, is 25%)

I think the price is alright for a brand new console, with the tablet and all. I won't be able to afford it myself since I'm such a poor guy, but I'll see if I could gather some money for it by christmas / my birthday


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 14, 2012)

Check the OP for an important update. Wii-U tablet gamepads are not being sold seperatly in the USA.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 14, 2012)

The lack of any launch games worth mentioning=No day 1 buy


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 14, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> The lack of any launch games worth mentioning=No day 1 buy



Thanks for reminding me, I'll make a list of known launch day games on the OP. Apart from the ones Nintendo says, there's a few more. Darksiders 2......


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> The lack of any launch games worth mentioning=No day 1 buy


So, you're telling me you can't name at least 1 game out of 50? Unless you mean launch games specifically( To be honest, I don't even know which are in the window or just launch), then your taste is quite small.

Unfortunately, I wouldn't have the money to make it to launch.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of any launch games worth mentioning=No day 1 buy
> ...



Pretty sure they meant launch day, not the 5 month "launch window". Launch day is pretty bad looking to me too, honestly. I changed my OP to include the known launch day titles between Europe and USA, and the only one that really interests me is Darksiders 2.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nintendo+-+Nintendo+Wii+U+Black+Console/6775792.p?skuId=6775792&id=1218807628374
Click on the specs tab .... wtf bestbuy this is why your stores are going down the toilet


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of any launch games worth mentioning=No day 1 buy
> ...



Launch games on day 1 specifically.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of any launch games worth mentioning=No day 1 buy
> ...


Take a good look at that list again: 90% of them games are SW/casual crap.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 15, 2012)

Man the amount of angst and butt hurt surrounding the Wii U has been astounding, especially the blatant fanboyism that I have seen on several forums. I am sorry if people lack a taste in games and don't believe in variety. I see at least a few games that I know I will want to play, however it's not going to be a day one purchase for me. I want to play Bayonetta 2 for sure, and Pikmin 3 is definitely on my list of "want" games. I am just kind of disappointed that there is no 3D Mario game at launch time, not to mention NSMB is kind of getting old and tired already. Ninja Gaiden and Tekken are two games I will probably get for the Wii U as well.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 15, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Man the amount of angst and butt hurt surrounding the Wii U has been astounding, especially the blatant fanboyism that I have seen on several forums. I am sorry if people lack a taste in games and don't believe in variety. I see at least a few games that I know I will want to play, however it's not going to be a day one purchase for me. I want to play Bayonetta 2 for sure, and Pikmin 3 is definitely on my list of "want" games. I am just kind of disappointed that there is no 3D Mario game at launch time, not to mention *NSMB is kind of getting old and tired already*. Ninja Gaiden and Tekken are two games I will probably get for the Wii U as well.


That said, the coordination in this game looks very unique. I'm kinda bored with the NSMB series, but this multiplayer coordination kinda wins me over.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 16, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the boxes for consoles are bland and boring as shit and don't appeal at all? I mean look at this:
> 
> 3DS
> 
> ...



Most people throw away the boxes, so companies figured out that spending money on boxart was utlimately pointless, as people cared more about the console than the box.

Needless to say, I'm dismayed by this as well


----------

